# Ice Cream



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2002)

> Dairy Products (1 cup, unless
> otherwise noted) Calories / sugar grams / fat grams
> Dannon Coffee, Lemon, or Vanilla           210        16         3
> Lowfat Yogurt
> ...



Check out some of those numbers! 131 grams of sugar in a DQ malt! That's 32 actual teaspoons of sugar in one drink!!!!!!!


The Sweetening of the American Diet


----------



## Mule (Mar 9, 2002)

Im eating some ice cream right now....MMMMM cheat day!


----------



## seyone (Mar 9, 2002)

I had ice cream tonight, it is so worth all that fat and sugar..


----------



## Maximum (Mar 10, 2002)

Always someone looking to spoil your enjoyment


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2002)

Ya'll are evil!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 10, 2002)

ice cream is only good for two things.cheat days and to cool down after hot sex.ha ha ha ha ha ha haa


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2002)

Yummy! I love ice cream!


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Mar 10, 2002)

Ice cream......what's that???  I havn't had any in so long I forgot what it tastes like!

Now the 3 dozen nice warm oatmeal cookies that my daughters made last night, those are a torture!  I only had two but I'd like to sit down and eat a whole plate.   

I know someone that would like to eat a nice warm oatmeal cookie with *lots* of carbohydrates.  Right W8?


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 10, 2002)

ok so instead of ice cream then what would be a good reward for yourself?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2002)

Oh Damn....You all Suck bad! I guess I shouldn't have started this one huh?! LMAO


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Mar 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> and to cool down after hot sex.ha ha ha ha ha ha haa



Or during  lol


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 15, 2002)

LOL.... oh god.. the ice cream in our freezer is growning icicles on it..... we never eat it here..


----------



## MsFit (Mar 22, 2002)

mmmmmmmmm ice cream is my weakness.  I tell myself it's full of protein. 
MsFit


----------



## kuso (Mar 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MsFit *_
> mmmmmmmmm ice cream is my weakness.  I tell myself it's full of protein.
> MsFit



I thought I was your only weakness  

I`m full of protien too you know


----------



## craig777 (Mar 22, 2002)

I love a bowl of Ice Cream with a bunch of peanut butter on it.


----------



## FOLEYMSL (Mar 25, 2002)

You scream, I scream, We all scream for Icecream.

Mmmmmm. Icecream.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2002)

Probably shouldn't mention this, but there are  low-carb ice creams and sherberts that you make with cream
and are sweetened with splenda!  Not  bad tastes either!

See:

lifeservices.com 
Carbolite had one called "frozen treat", it may be off the market now!

FC


----------

